# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Zbërtheni shkurtesat

## no name

Kjo është një lojë që ti zbërtheni shkurtesat e Fjalëve që do jepen të Kompanive te ndryshme apo sendeve...

Po e filloj un i pari....

*FBI*

----------


## no name

FBI = Federal Bureau of Investigation 


p.s Keshtu edhe ju do vazhdoni te gjeni ate qe poston personi me lart, dhe te shkruani edhe ju nje tjeter. Ju uroj te kaloni mire.

E radhes eshte :

*CIA*

----------


## Dito

> FBI = Federal Bureau of Investigation 
> 
> 
> p.s Keshtu edhe ju do vazhdoni te gjeni ate qe poston personi me lart, dhe te shkruani edhe ju nje tjeter. Ju uroj te kaloni mire.
> 
> E radhes eshte :
> 
> *CIA*




*Central Intelligence Agency*


*
Dito.*

----------


## Dito

BBC

besoj e lehte eshte.



* Dito.*

----------


## Davius

> BBC


Baptist Bible College

LOL  :ngerdheshje: 

Ja e verteta:

*British Broadcasting Corporation*

Po pyes nje une:

CEFTA

----------


## Michaela

CENTRAL EUROPEAN FREE TRADE AGREEMENT
e gjeta une me duket.......urraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Michaela

Content management system

e gjeta???
*Ics*

----------


## no name

> Content management system
> 
> e gjeta???
> *Ics*



Ics = Internet Conecting Share

----------


## Michaela

E gjeti yvi imeeeee...here ti mendjen me lexon eeeee se se gjithe asnje kete qe thashe une:P

----------


## Michaela

*UNICEF*..............................

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

UNICEF - United Nations Children's Fund 

E gjeta?!

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

USSR ?!
Hmmmmmmm

----------


## Michaela

> UNICEF - United Nations Children's Fund 
> 
> E gjeta?!


Yes e gjete!

----------


## no name

> USSR ?!
> Hmmmmmmm


USSR - Union of Soviet Socialist Republics 

Eshte kjo ??

----------


## jessi89

Union of Soviet Socialist Republics......?

----------


## no name

Po e le un Shkurtesen e radhes pasi mendoj se e kam gjet ate me siper...


*DEKA*

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

> Union of Soviet Socialist Republics......?


 Pooooooooooooo

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

> Po e le un Shkurtesen e radhes pasi mendoj se e kam gjet ate me siper...
> 
> 
> *DEKA*



Djemt e Enverit Krenaria e Atdheut

?????? :sarkastik:

----------


## nadule

> *DEKA*


Djemte e Enverit, Krenaria e Atdheut...?  :pa dhembe: 

Ups sorry Dona se e paske thene para meje.

----------


## Vanilla_Angel

> Djemte e Enverit, Krenaria e Atdheut...? 
> 
> Ups sorry Dona se e paske thene para meje.



Ska lidhje thuje ti nje se mu spo me kujtohet per momentin :i qetë:

----------

